# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  ввесь (увесь) vs. весь

## TATY

I understand there is no difference in meaning between *увесь*, and *весь*, so which is more commonly used?  *Двері увсіх кімпат. 
Двері усіх кімнат.* 
Is there a difference between the two? 
Also in the second sentence, would *усіх* be better spelt *всіх*.

----------


## Бармалей

> I understand there is no difference in meaning between *увесь*, and *весь*, so which is more commonly used?  *Двері увсіх кімпат. 
> Двері усіх кімнат.* 
> Is there a difference between the two? 
> Also in the second sentence, would *усіх* be better spelt *всіх*.

 I of course can't answer your question, but I can pose one: why did you say ввес in the title? Is it just a typo or is it a different form?

----------


## Zaya

> I understand there is no difference in meaning between *увесь*, and *весь*, so which is more commonly used?  *Двері увсіх кімнат. 
> Двері усіх кімнат.* 
> Is there a difference between the two? 
> Also in the second sentence, would *усіх* be better spelt *всіх*.

 *увсіх* - а от такого бути не може. Може, це "Двері у всіх кімнатах", та й то за принципом послідовності голосних та приголосних має бути "Двері в усіх кімнатах" (зміст той самий).  *ввесь*? Такого не чула. Принаймі, зараз і там, де я живу, а також у літературній мові начебто не використовується. Мабуть, у нього вузька сфера використання - народні пісні тощо. Все ж таки чергування в/у для того і існує, щоб уникнути збігу голосних чи приголосних.  
весь/увесь? You are right, there is no difference in meaning between them. 
Which is more commonly used? I can't count it up, really.   ::

----------


## TATY

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q= ... 1%8C&meta=  http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&sa ... 1%85&meta=

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  I understand there is no difference in meaning between *увесь*, and *весь*, so which is more commonly used?  *Двері увсіх кімпат. 
> Двері усіх кімнат.* 
> Is there a difference between the two? 
> Also in the second sentence, would *усіх* be better spelt *всіх*.   I of course can't answer your question, but I can pose one: why did you say ввесь in the title? Is it just a typo or is it a different form?

 ввесь = увесь (в/у alteration)

----------


## Zaya

Спасибо, но я умею пользоваться поиском. 
ага, вибір... але він *у всіх* різний, і далеко не *увсіх* широкий і розмаїтий...  
... змалку щоб получати якісь там цяцки-пацьки приходиться вмовляти, випрошувати когось щоб він придбав, з віком це проходить (але не увсіх), ...  
Можемо брати участь увсіх формах скаутської діяльності і приймати участь в житті дружини, тобто обирати і виконувати завдання в своєму загоні і в дружині. ...  
повторюються ці вибори увсіх серіях дослідження?  
Зараз лікарі констатують спрвжню "епідемію" плоскоступ"я, вивернення ніг до середини увсіх підлітків і дітей які носять лише кеди. ...  
Смисел е спочатку увсіх малі клани но потім ..... *. Ну удачи тоад с кланом ) ) ) )  
Погоджуюсь, ще не* у всіх* з них є добрі наміри, далеко не *увсіх*... але це ще не є причиною, аби рівняти всіх під одну лінійку... політика, по своїй природі ...  
Ну и что? Списывать чужие ошибки будем, да? Неужели ты сам не видишь, что здесь забывали поставить пробел??? Да и вообще, устала повторять, не всем доверять стоит, смотреть нужно, кто говорит/пишет, а здесь во многих случаях куча ошибок других допущена, то есть очевидно, что писал кто-то безграмотный, либо не заботящийся о правильности написанного, а, может, просто спешил. Где-то даже написано _через раз_ слитно.
Вот если бы там были ссылки на сайты тех же новостей...  
увся, увсіх, увсе, увсей (?) - этих слов *не существует* в украинском языке 
можешь, конечно, продолжать что-то доказывать.... из духа противоречия   ::   http://www.google.com.ua/search?hl=ru&q ... 1%85&meta=

----------


## Zaya

Позиційні чергування [у], [і] з приголосними [в], [й].
Характерною особливістю української мови є чергування голосних [у], [і] із сонорними приголосними [в] та [й] – [у] з [в] та [і] з [й]: 
читав у книжці – читала в книжці, Будинок учених – Будинку вчених, брат і сестра – сестра й брат, Петро й Данило – Дмитрик і Миколка, він ішов – вона йшла. Ці чергування регулюються такими правилами:
-	щоб уникнути збігу приголосних, уживається [у] як прийменник і префікс:
був у тебе, приїхав увечері, Андрій упізнав матір;
-	щоб уникнути збігу голосних, уживається прийменник [в]:
шелестіло в очереті, купили в Одесі, були в однієї жінки;
-	на початку абзацу, речення (висловлення), після паузи перед приголосним уживається [у]:
У місті весна; "Шанують предків. А зберуться разом – у них тут пам’ять замість вівтаря" (Л. Кост.);
-	незалежно від закінчення попереднього слова перед наступним [в], [ф] та звукосполученнями [лв], [св], [тв], [хв] тощо вживається [у]:
заглянула у вікно, була у Львові, побачили у фільмі, взяли участь у святі, пішли у світлицію, пірнули у хвилі, шукали у твоїй шухляді, написано у творі;
-	тільки [в] уживається на початку речення перед голосними:
В іншій кімнаті щось стукало; В Одесі ярмарок; В Узині народився Павло Попович; В обличчі затаїлась усмішка;
-	чергування не відбувається, якщо слова вживаються тільки з [в] (влада, взаємини, властивість, власне) або тільки з [у] (установа, уява, ударник, увага та ін.), або коли слова з [у] чи [в] мають різні значення (вправа – управа, вдача – удача, вступ – уступ);
-	також не чергується [у] з [в] у власних назвах (Власенко, Удовенко, Владикавказ, Умань) та в іншомовних словах (ультра, уніфікація, вуаль, варіант, вексель).
Такі ж самі правила щодо чергування [і] з [й]. Не чергується [і] з [й]:
-	а) при зіставленні понять:
легкі і важкі, палаци й хижки;
-	б) перед словами, що починаються на [й], [йа], [йе], [йу], [йі], [йо]:
Микола і Юля, Марина і Євген, Микита і Йосип, мати і я.

----------


## TATY

Аг, я зараз розумію! Дуже дякую Зає! Мені здається, що це не дуже важливо. 
Віктор Ющенко і Юлія Тимошенко.
У середу я буду у(?) Львові.  
Я йшов
Він ішов 
Українська мова складніше, ніж російська! Ви згодні?

----------


## Zaya

А чого це раптом на "ви"?   ::   
Саме цієї норми не дотримуються аж занадто прискіпливо, часто ніхто й не помічає, якщо кажеш не так. Але намагатися уникати збігу голосних чи приголосних варто, бо так і говорити простіше ([й] - приголосний), та й саме ті слова, що їх кажеш з напругою, будуть дивно виділятися у мовленні. Я можу пригадати лиш пару слів, які починаються з двох "в" - "ввічливість" та "ввечері", і не згадаю, мабуть, жодного, де є сполучення "уу".   ::   
Чи складніша, не знаю. Українській, наприклад, невластива редукція, що, на мій погляд, навпаки, полегшує вимову. 
Загалом, якщо є практика, то будь-яка мова здаватиметься легшою.

----------

